# [RISOLTO] Sata support & Kernel panic

## silvius

Sono passato da un kernel 2.6.17-r4 a un 2.6.22-r8 ( gentoo-sources ).

Il primo problema è al boot, cioè non riesco a montare la partizione di root, quindi PANIC  !!!!!

```

kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown block (0,0)
```

Ho già provato quello che è stato fatto in post precedenti....ma con scarsi risultati.

Prima stava su /dev/sda5, adesso non lo sò, non riesco a vederlo...come posso fare ?

Uso FS ext3, nel nuovo kernel uso il support a SATA con incluso il supporto per Intel controller ICH......visto che ho un intel 82810GBM/GHM ich7 family.

Il passaggio da un kernel ad un' altro l'ho fatto con "make oldconfig"

Ho provato in seguenza:

A escludere il supporto per chipset ICH...

Ad rincludere supporto per ICH e anche per generic chipset.

Ho tolto i support vecchi che erano " scsi disk dentro scsi support" 

comunque sono sempre in PANIC....

Il tutto è built-in

Non riesco a capire se manca qualcosa nel kernel o è sda5 che ora si chiama diversamente .....help ?

Riporto un pezzo del diff dei due .../.config

```
-# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

+# Misc devices

 #

+# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

+# CONFIG_PHANTOM is not set

+# CONFIG_SGI_IOC4 is not set

+# CONFIG_TIFM_CORE is not set

+# CONFIG_SONY_LAPTOP is not set

+# CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI is not set

 CONFIG_IDE=y

 CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

@@ -589,7 +623,9 @@

 # CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

 # CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

 # CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI is not set

+# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEACPI is not set

 # CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

+CONFIG_IDE_PROC_FS=y

 #

 # IDE chipset support/bugfixes

@@ -599,6 +635,7 @@

 # CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPNP is not set

 CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

 # CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ is not set

+CONFIG_IDEPCI_PCIBUS_ORDER=y

 # CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

 # CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC is not set

 # CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

@@ -606,7 +643,6 @@

 # CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI is not set

 # CONFIG_IDE_ARM is not set

 # CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA is not set

-# CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO is not set

 # CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

 #

@@ -614,12 +650,14 @@

 #

 # CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS is not set

 CONFIG_SCSI=y

+# CONFIG_SCSI_TGT is not set

+# CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK is not set

 CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

 #

 # SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

 #

-CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

+# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD is not set

 # CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

 # CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

 CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

@@ -633,14 +671,17 @@

 # CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

 # CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

 # CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

+# CONFIG_SCSI_SCAN_ASYNC is not set

+CONFIG_SCSI_WAIT_SCAN=m

 #

-# SCSI Transport Attributes

+# SCSI Transports

 #

 # CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS is not set

 # CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

 # CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

 # CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS is not set

+# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS is not set

 #

 # SCSI low-level drivers

@@ -653,28 +694,14 @@

 # CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

 # CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

 # CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

+# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC94XX is not set

 # CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set

 # CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS is not set

+# CONFIG_SCSI_ARCMSR is not set

 # CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN is not set

 # CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY is not set

 # CONFIG_MEGARAID_SAS is not set

-CONFIG_SCSI_SATA=y

-# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_AHCI is not set

-# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SVW is not set

-CONFIG_SCSI_ATA_PIIX=y

-# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_MV is not set

-# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_NV is not set

-# CONFIG_SCSI_PDC_ADMA is not set

-# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_QSTOR is not set

-# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_PROMISE is not set

-# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SX4 is not set

-# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIL is not set

-# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIL24 is not set

-# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIS is not set

-# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_ULI is not set

-# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VIA is not set

-# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VITESSE is not set

-CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_INTEL_COMBINED=y

+# CONFIG_SCSI_HPTIOP is not set

 # CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

 # CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

 # CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

@@ -685,15 +712,74 @@

 # CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

 # CONFIG_SCSI_PPA is not set

 # CONFIG_SCSI_IMM is not set

+# CONFIG_SCSI_STEX is not set

 # CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

 # CONFIG_SCSI_IPR is not set

 # CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

 # CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_FC is not set

+# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_ISCSI is not set

 # CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC is not set

 # CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

 # CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

 # CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32 is not set

 # CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

+# CONFIG_SCSI_SRP is not set

+CONFIG_ATA=y

+# CONFIG_ATA_NONSTANDARD is not set

+CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

+# CONFIG_SATA_AHCI is not set

+# CONFIG_SATA_SVW is not set

+CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y

+# CONFIG_SATA_MV is not set

+# CONFIG_SATA_NV is not set

+# CONFIG_PDC_ADMA is not set

+# CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR is not set

+# CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE is not set

+# CONFIG_SATA_SX4 is not set

+# CONFIG_SATA_SIL is not set

+# CONFIG_SATA_SIL24 is not set

+# CONFIG_SATA_SIS is not set

+# CONFIG_SATA_ULI is not set

+# CONFIG_SATA_VIA is not set

+# CONFIG_SATA_VITESSE is not set

+# CONFIG_SATA_INIC162X is not set

+# CONFIG_PATA_ALI is not set

+# CONFIG_PATA_AMD is not set

+# CONFIG_PATA_ARTOP is not set

+# CONFIG_PATA_ATIIXP is not set

+# CONFIG_PATA_CMD640_PCI is not set

+# CONFIG_PATA_CMD64X is not set

+# CONFIG_PATA_CS5520 is not set

+# CONFIG_PATA_CS5530 is not set

+# CONFIG_PATA_CS5535 is not set

+# CONFIG_PATA_CYPRESS is not set

+# CONFIG_PATA_EFAR is not set

+CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC=y

+# CONFIG_PATA_HPT366 is not set

+# CONFIG_PATA_HPT37X is not set

+# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X2N is not set

+# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X3 is not set

+# CONFIG_PATA_IT821X is not set

+# CONFIG_PATA_IT8213 is not set

+# CONFIG_PATA_JMICRON is not set

+# CONFIG_PATA_TRIFLEX is not set

+# CONFIG_PATA_MARVELL is not set

+# CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX is not set

+# CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX is not set

+# CONFIG_PATA_NETCELL is not set

+# CONFIG_PATA_NS87410 is not set

+# CONFIG_PATA_OPTI is not set

+# CONFIG_PATA_OPTIDMA is not set

+# CONFIG_PATA_PDC_OLD is not set

+# CONFIG_PATA_RADISYS is not set

+# CONFIG_PATA_RZ1000 is not set

+# CONFIG_PATA_SC1200 is not set

+# CONFIG_PATA_SERVERWORKS is not set

+# CONFIG_PATA_PDC2027X is not set

+# CONFIG_PATA_SIL680 is not set

+# CONFIG_PATA_SIS is not set

+# CONFIG_PATA_VIA is not set

+# CONFIG_PATA_WINBOND is not set

```

SalutoLast edited by silvius on Sat Oct 06, 2007 12:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Tigerwalk

il kernel panic che ricevi potrebbe essere causato dal grub e non dal kernel stesso. In effetti, sembra che non riesca a trovare un file system da caricare da dove avviare il kernel. Può darsi che la denominazione delle partizioni sia cambiata (hda-->sda) e questo può causare quel messaggio! Ti consiglierei di controllare il grub e magari dare una LABEL alla partizione di real_root e definirla così (es.  real_root=LABEL=label_che_hai_scelto) invece che usare real_root=/dev/sdx....

----------

## comio

 *Tigerwalk wrote:*   

> il kernel panic che ricevi potrebbe essere causato dal grub e non dal kernel stesso. In effetti, sembra che non riesca a trovare un file system da caricare da dove avviare il kernel. Può darsi che la denominazione delle partizioni sia cambiata (hda-->sda) e questo può causare quel messaggio! Ti consiglierei di controllare il grub e magari dare una LABEL alla partizione di real_root e definirla così (es.  real_root=LABEL=label_che_hai_scelto) invece che usare real_root=/dev/sdx....

 

Impossibile che grub dia quel kernel panic. Dal Kernel 2.6.18 è stata cambiata l'organizzazione di SATA/PATA... fatti un giro di make menuconfig e configura come statici i driver per il tuo controller.

comunque è un problema trattato, ti conviene fare una ricerca.

ciao.

luigi

----------

## silvius

grazie per le risposte.

Continuo a cercare ma non trovo nulla che mi risolva il problema.

Comunque cosa devo abilitare nel SATA/PATA menu ? ho dischi sata e controller intel 82810GBM  ICH7 family  ?

Devo disabilitare tutto del ATA menu ?

Dello scsi menu  ?

Attualmente ho :

```
# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

+# CONFIG_SCSI_SRP is not set

+CONFIG_ATA=y

+# CONFIG_ATA_NONSTANDARD is not set

+CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

+# CONFIG_SATA_AHCI is not set

+# CONFIG_SATA_SVW is not set

+CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y

+# CONFIG_SATA_MV is not set

+# CONFIG_SATA_NV is not set

+# CONFIG_PDC_ADMA is not set

+# CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR is not set

...............

+# CONFIG_PATA_CYPRESS is not set

+# CONFIG_PATA_EFAR is not set

+CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC=y

.....

+# CONFIG_PATA_IT821X is not set 
```

grub.conf:

```

default 0

timeout 15

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.17-r4_M90

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/2.6.22-r8_M90-r2 root=/dev/sda5 video=vesafb:mtrr,ywrap,1440x900-32@75 ide1=noprobe libata.atapi_enabled=1

#kernel /boot/2.6.17-r4_M90-r32 root=/dev/sda5 video=vesafb:mtrr,ywrap,1440x900-32@75 ide1=noprobe libata.atapi_enabled=1

title= Windows XP

rootnoverify (hd0,2)

makeactive

chainloader +1

title=Memtest86Plus

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/memtest86plus/memtest.bin
```

fstab:

```
/dev/sda1               /boot           ext2            defaults,noatime        1 2

/dev/sda5               /               ext3            noatime         0 1

/dev/sda2               none            swap            sw              0 0

```

Saluto

----------

## Tigerwalk

ti posto la mia configurazione, magari c'è qualche modulo in più.......

```
cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep ATA

CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL=y

# CONFIG_RELOCATABLE is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA=m

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_TAGGED_QUEUE=y

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_LINKED_COMMANDS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_MAX_TAGS=16

CONFIG_ATA=m

# CONFIG_ATA_NONSTANDARD is not set

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=m

CONFIG_SATA_SVW=m

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=m

CONFIG_SATA_MV=m

CONFIG_SATA_NV=m

CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR=m

CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE=m

CONFIG_SATA_SX4=m

CONFIG_SATA_SIL=m

CONFIG_SATA_SIL24=m

CONFIG_SATA_SIS=m

CONFIG_SATA_ULI=m

CONFIG_SATA_VIA=m

CONFIG_SATA_VITESSE=m

# CONFIG_SATA_INIC162X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ARTOP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD640_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5535 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CYPRESS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_EFAR is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT37X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X2N is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X3 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ISAPNP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT8213 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_JMICRON is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MARVELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NETCELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87410 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTIDMA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PCMCIA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_QDI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RADISYS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RZ1000 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SERVERWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC2027X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIL680 is not set

CONFIG_PATA_SIS=m

# CONFIG_PATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_WINBOND is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_WINBOND_VLB is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PLATFORM is not set

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB=y

# CONFIG_ATARI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_RODATA is not set
```

```
cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep SCSI

# CONFIG_CISS_SCSI_TAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI is not set

# SCSI device support

CONFIG_SCSI=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_TGT is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SCAN_ASYNC is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_WAIT_SCAN=m

# SCSI Transports

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS_DEBUG is not set

# SCSI low-level drivers

# CONFIG_ISCSI_TCP is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX=m

CONFIG_SCSI_7000FASST=m

CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AHA152X=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AHA1542=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC94XX=m

CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O=m

CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_IN2000=m

CONFIG_SCSI_ARCMSR=m

CONFIG_SCSI_HPTIOP=m

CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_OMIT_FLASHPOINT is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D=m

CONFIG_SCSI_DTC3280=m

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA=m

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_TAGGED_QUEUE=y

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_LINKED_COMMANDS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_MAX_TAGS=16

CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN=m

CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380_MMIO is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_IPS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO=m

CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100=m

CONFIG_SCSI_PPA=m

CONFIG_SCSI_IMM=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_IZIP_EPP16 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IZIP_SLOW_CTR is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C406A=m

CONFIG_SCSI_STEX=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_DMA_ADDRESSING_MODE=1

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_DEFAULT_TAGS=16

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_MAX_TAGS=64

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_MMIO=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_PAS16=m

CONFIG_SCSI_PSI240I=m

CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FAS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280=m

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_FC=m

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_ISCSI=m

CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_SEAGATE is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C416=m

CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x=m

CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T=m

CONFIG_SCSI_T128=m

CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F=m

CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F_TAGGED_QUEUE=y

CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F_LINKED_COMMANDS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F_MAX_TAGS=8

CONFIG_SCSI_ULTRASTOR=m

CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SRP is not set

# PCMCIA SCSI adapter support

CONFIG_PCMCIA_NINJA_SCSI=m

# Old CD-ROM drivers (not SCSI, not IDE)

# CONFIG_CD_NO_IDESCSI is not set

CONFIG_I2O_SCSI=m
```

----------

## silvius

Ok, adesso parte...

Ho dovuto disabilitare tutto menu ATA, ed inoltre ho dovuto inserire il supporto AHCI nel menu SATA....

Non penso che ci sia proprio una logica del problema, almeno non per  me.

Ma se avessi una macchina con sistemi misti come farei ? Forse è solo un problema del mio Hw.

Saluto

----------

## comio

 *silvius wrote:*   

> Ok, adesso parte...
> 
> Ho dovuto disabilitare tutto menu ATA, ed inoltre ho dovuto inserire il supporto AHCI nel menu SATA....
> 
> Non penso che ci sia proprio una logica del problema, almeno non per  me.
> ...

 

c'è logica. devi selezionare il sata che usi con link statico.

----------

## silvius

Perchè devo disabilitare tutto ATA ? se avessi un sistemi anche con componenti ATA ?

grazie,

Saluto

----------

## UVI

 *silvius wrote:*   

> Perchè devo disabilitare tutto ATA ? se avessi un sistemi anche con componenti ATA ?
> 
> grazie,
> 
> Saluto

 

Esatto, stesso problema, con un controller misto come deve essere configurato il kernel?

E per gli ide tipo masterizzatore DVD?

Il mio problema sta lì

----------

